# Breaker Tripping Because of HEAT



## ACME_Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a Generac GP17500 and I am having trouble with the 50A breaker tripping.

The generator is mounted in a trailer with ventilation. On a hot day with the sun shining in on the generator panel - the 50A breaker will trip. I have measured the current draw many times and is consistent at about 32A. On these hot days, the panel itself is hot - much of the heat I think coming from the voltage regulator mounted in the back of the panel.

If I put a fan blowing on the unit, I can prevent the breaker from tripping.

I plan on permanently improving the ventilation, but would also like to move the 50A out of the OEM panel and into a separate panel to keep it away from the heat being created from the voltage regulator. 

The OEM breaker is a IEC type. DZ47 400V 50A. In addition to relocating into a separate panel, I would like to go with a breaker a bit more robust than this cheap IEC style. My question is - other than selecting a 2-pole 50A breaker suitable for 240V, is there anything else I need to look for? Do I need to identify a certain trip characteristic? Would a "home type" breaker be OK?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

What KW is the unit? Remember for single phase it's KW in watts / by output voltage = max amps output. Most breakers will hold 125% of their rated amperage (unless they have adjustable trips) for quite awhile. That said if you have a defective connection on either the load wiring or internal contacts of the breaker that current being shunted will heat up everything to include the breaker. If the breaker is hot inspect it complete before condemning other items. HTH Kenneth


----------



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry to stick my nose in here, but it is sort of on topic I think,

Can breakers get weak if they have been popped too much?
My Honda EX5500 says 23 amps on the 240 plug. I have this running through a transformer to take it down to 120 for my inverter/charger. If I set the input for more than 25 amps at 120, it pops the main breaker. 
Could weak windings or something else besides the breaker be at fault? It is putting out 240 volts.
TIA


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

My favorite brand to accomplish what you describe would be Midwest Electric products. You can order a NEMA 3R enclosure rated at 70 amps/ 240V that contains your desired 50A breaker and outlet. Order standard or GFI, whichever your application requires. It also has a 20A/120V breaker & outlet.

I like their design as you can close the cover while your extension cords are plugged in. You could mount this outside of your trailer if desired.


----------

